# Computer Speakers to Amplifier?



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's the situation. 

I have a set of 2.1 Logitech THX speakers for my computer with the subwoofer also. They are very good, awesome quality, very loud etc. Here is the link if you want to check them out.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10055686&catid=

What I want to add, is 2 more normal speakers, so I can get sound from everywhere in my room. I have an amplifier that is not being used, a very old one, so I could use speaker wire to hook up the two normal speakers, which would be at the back corners of my room. Now the question is, how can I get my computer speakers into the amplifier, so that all 4 speakers, plus the subwoofer, will output sound?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved to *System Setup and Connection*


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry lol, can you answer my question though?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not really sure. I have not connected a computer to an amp before, which I believe is what you need to do. All of my computers have speakers built into the computer or monitor screen, other than a 2.1 system designed for use with a computer.

:huh:

Maybe someone can chime in to help you get connected.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you looking to get 5.1 surround? If so... then I believe you will need a 5.1 sound card and the amp will need to be 5.1.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

FORK485 said:


> ...I want to add, is 2 more normal speakers, so I can get sound from everywhere in my room.
> 
> ... how can I get my computer speakers into the amplifier, so that all 4 speakers, plus the subwoofer, will output sound?


I'm not a computer geek ... so take my advise with a grain of salt :bigsmile:

Will you be using the computer to play audio/video??? ... What do you want to accomplish using the four speakers??? ... Have a surround sound or just want to fill the room with the audio???

What receiver and speaker models do you have???

All this information will help others to give you advise.

Do you have the speakers already??? ... Are you able to buy a new 5.1 computer speaker package instead of using the receiver??? ... or maybe you just need a sound card and a pair of speakers or make some changes to the one you already own :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Assuming you have a 3.5mm output to your current speakers, you need a single stereo 3.5mm male to 2 stereo 3.5mm female (Y cable), also a 3.5mm male to 2 RCA. Hook the y-cable to your current soundcard output, you current computer speakers to one of the ends, and the RCA cables to the other. Run the RACs to your amp, connect the passive speakers, and you're set.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021802&p_id=667&seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Just to make it clear, doing what Marshall suggested will certainly get you sound out of another set of speakers that you can place anywhere you'd like, but it will not give you surround sound, as the front (Logitech) and presumably rear (new/other speakers) will be playing the exact same audio track.

To get true surround sound, as sal and Marshall said, you'd have to get, at the minimum, a sound card capable of putting out 5.1 channel digital, plus a receiver that could decode it. And then your Logitech sat/sub combo would be out of the loop, as you'd need speakers that could be driven by the receiver.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

This situation is above my head, but I would be be concerned about the possibility of damaging equipment due to improper impedance values if you're hooking two speakers where one was designed to go.

Also, could a phase problem be created by this setup?

I'm interested to see how this works out.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Harpmaker said:


> This situation is above my head, but I would be be concerned about the possibility of damaging equipment due to improper impedance values if you're hooking two speakers where one was designed to go.
> 
> Also, could a phase problem be created by this setup?
> 
> I'm interested to see how this works out.


As long as your splitting the signal before it hits the amp, you won't do any damage. I took the authors post to indicate that they were looking to set up 2 listening zones, not a faux surround, which I wouldn't recommend this approach for.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The Logitech 2.1 speaker system may be using a digital S/PDIF output from the computer -- in which case the computer may likely not output a simultaneous line level analog output. May not be possible to add two analog connected speakers. It may be easiest to just upgrade the 2.1 Logitech speaker system to a 5.1 Logitech speaker system.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

bobgpsr said:


> The Logitech 2.1 speaker system may be using a digital S/PDIF output from the computer -- in which case the computer may likely not output a simultaneous line level analog output. May not be possible to add two analog connected speakers. It may be easiest to just upgrade the 2.1 Logitech speaker system to a 5.1 Logitech speaker system.


Another possibility rears its ugly head!

I doubt this is the case, this type of sat/sub system for computers is generally run right out of the headphone output, or a line level output. I looked at Logitech's site, and there was no mention of digital inputs or any kind of decoding.

If all the OP wants is "more sound", then the Y adaptor -> RCA adaptor route will certainly get that.

To the OP, what other equipment (amp, speakers) do you have, and how is the current 2.1 system connected to your computer? Please give model numbers if you can.


----------

